# Palmettos shipping



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have heard a lot of people say Palmetto is a great place to shop except for there shipping.
It takes a long time to get your order but at least they are up front about it. Yep, Right up 
front they tell you that it might take up to two weeks before your order gets shipped. 

So what changed? I have recently placed two orders and both were shipped really fast.
One order was a serialized part that went a FFL and one was an order that was shipped
to my home. Palmetto surprised me.

Anyone else having good luck with there shipping or was this just a fluke?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have heard a lot of people say Palmetto is a great place to shop except for there shipping.
> It takes a long time to get your order but at least they are up front about it. Yep, Right up
> front they tell you that it might take up to two weeks before your order gets shipped.
> 
> ...


Yup, my last 2 orders were here in 5 days.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Better to under promise and over deliver.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I've used them but whatever I bought I wasn't in any hurry to get.
I am meticulous about shipping peoples orders Same day providing it's not after hours @USPS.
I like when I pay you for something you ship it out within 48 hours otherwise , you suck, and you are not on my go to list to buy from.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Supply and demand.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just about everything I have ordered from them has arrived as planned. I have placed orders that took an extra day or two to get out to the shipper of different reasons.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

They only Ship Mondays....Comes up on Tuesdays via Fedex or UPS or USPS for tracking.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> I've used them but whatever I bought I wasn't in any hurry to get.
> I am meticulous about shipping peoples orders Same day providing it's not after hours @USPS.
> I like when I pay you for something you ship it out within 48 hours otherwise , you suck, and you are not on my go to list to buy from.


Problem with that is that is other than taking a while to ship they are really good in every other way.
Price and even customer service are good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I said before I have made many purchases at PSA. I have not had one bad experience. I am sure luck has something to do with it . Any online purchase that come close to what I have purchased fro them is bound to have a issue now and then. One slight delay I had was a FFL issue not PSA fault. They shoveled it quickly . Most of what I purchase from them are parts.


----------

